# Aiming headlights (and more) on 1990 Z32 300ZX



## DSF (May 25, 2008)

Can anybody give me some detailed instructions on how to aim the headlights (both high and low beams) on a 1990 ZX? I have had the low beam Halogen projector bulbs replaced with 6000K after-market HID. The rest is stock. The low beams are too low. Beam patterns seem to cross in the middle. Also...the height of both the low beams and the high beams are the same. The high beams do have a much broader illumination beam pattern...but are at the same height as the low projectors? That can't be correct, can it? The high's appear very yellow compared to low HID 6000K...thinking of switching them over to silverstars. Also, when switching from low beams to high beams the low projectors shut off. So, if I was to "flash to pass" the lows blink off then back on...this has got to be hard on the ballasts. I have been told that all after market ballasts are not meant to be rapidly cycled.

So...I would be very appreciative is some of you experts out there could help out. I really would like to:

*Aim my low beams better
*Raise my high beams
*If possible, pay someone to rewire lows to remain on when using high beams.

I am aware of the "aiming device kit" stored in the back of the car...but do not know how to use it. I presume it guides you to set to "factory recommended specifications"...but I still would not know how to actually change the aim to what the devices recommend. Where are the adjusting set screws?

This is a 1990 ZX with 42 clicks on the clock. All mint. Car was in storage and now the mechanics have all been restored.

I am located in the Minneapolis, MN area so if anyone, local, there is in a position to help me...I would love to meet you.

I just got this vehicle. It has been in the family since delivery.

Apologize for the length and detail of this post. Just got the car from a sibling. And...have lots of questions.

Thank you!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Yup, use the factory head light tool/ Have you found it? It's located behind the drives head in the hump. Pop it off and it's self explanitory. Hint use with the nipples on the head light lens to fit the head light tool on. Also the light pattern does criss cross that is how all head lights work. 

Drive about 5' from the garage door on level ground and adjust the head lights by popping the hood and locating 2 Philip screws to adjust height and side angle of each head light.

Good Luck!


----------



## DSF (May 25, 2008)

Spongerider,

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I found the factory head light tool. No, there was no instructions on how to use it. And...I don't even know if I have all of the parts to use it. There are headlight covers on the lights so using the glass "nipples" to secure the tool will also present some challenges. Since you said it was normal for the beams to cross...then all I need to do is to raise the lights? Are the "2 Philip Head Screws" labeled for vertical and Horizontal adjustment? Can you tell me where the screws are located. Are the low beams and high beams supposed to be at the same height? Can they be adjusted independently?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

DSF said:


> Spongerider,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yes, I found the factory head light tool. No, there was no instructions on how to use it. And...I don't even know if I have all of the parts to use it. There are headlight covers on the lights so using the glass "nipples" to secure the tool will also present some challenges. Since you said it was normal for the beams to cross...then all I need to do is to raise the lights? Are the "2 Philip Head Screws" labeled for vertical and Horizontal adjustment? Can you tell me where the screws are located. Are the low beams and high beams supposed to be at the same height? Can they be adjusted independently?


The Philip heads are not labled but if lift the hood you should and look at the towards the top of the head lights you should see them there. You might have to push back the rubber seal to expose the screws. Look around your head light and I'm sure you'll find them. One word of caution is when you do find the screws do not force them to turn or you might break them and present yourself with a PITA for your self. 

Good luck!


----------



## DSF (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Spongerider. I know what your talking about "not forcing the screws"...been there and done that before. I found that using a penetrating lube spray works wonders adjusting lights that have not been touched in a long time (or ever).

Do you know if the lows and the highs can be set independently? Or, is it like other vehicles where the entire assembly (lows and highs) are adjusted together. The beam patterns are indeed very different...but still find it odd that both the low beams and high beams are at the same level. This is the last question. If you read my original post...I will probably have to switch the highs over to silverstars. The lows at 6000K HID with the OEM high is like mixing blue and yellow. Also, I would like to have someone rewire so that the lows remain on with the highs.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

DSF said:


> Do you know if the lows and the highs can be set independently? Or, is it like other vehicles where the entire assembly (lows and highs) are adjusted together.


*Yes*



> The lows at 6000K HID with the OEM high is like mixing blue and yellow. Also, I would like to have someone rewire so that the lows remain on with the highs.


I have HIDs and when I use my highs both lights stay on (high and low). I rarely use my high beams because the HIDs do a great job. If you do rewire you run the risk of blowing fuses and frying wires.


----------



## TwistdIntentions (Oct 7, 2009)

Heh .... He said "nipples".


----------



## CriscuellarLK (Sep 5, 2013)

*Nissan 300zx Headlight Adjustment*

hellio, i have a nissan 300zx 91 when i adjust my headlights with the screw that is on top/side of the projector the shell moves up and down depending what way i move the screw.....if i put HID's would there be a some sort of glare? and the only reason im putting HID's is cause the regular bulbs are to dim cant really see anything.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

CriscuellarLK said:


> hellio, i have a nissan 300zx 91 when i adjust my headlights with the screw that is on top/side of the projector the shell moves up and down depending what way i move the screw.....if i put HID's would there be a some sort of glare? and the only reason im putting HID's is cause the regular bulbs are to dim cant really see anything.


There are two screws on the head light for adjustment. They are located on the right and left of the head lights if memory serves me correctly. One adjusts the up and down and the other is side to side. When I installed my HIDs I had to adjust both position. As for glare, if you adjust them correctly you will not have a glare problem. 

Good luck!


----------

